# Presque isle bay tournament



## backseater-deluxe (May 14, 2010)

THere is a benefit tournament on Presquer isle June 13th. This is an annual event and its a blast. Everyone cathces them big time. Entry forms can be found at wwwpibasscom


----------



## williamonica0214 (Aug 1, 2006)

If anyone is fishing this in 2011. I am looking for a partner. I hear this is a great event and big fish to be caught. I am a non-boater so i need a boater partner. i will help with gas and snacks. thanks email me here or call me 440-263-1441 thanks Bill


----------



## Skarfer (Jan 27, 2006)

hmmmm.........interesting! I'll already be at Chautauqua during this time - and it's only a short drive over to Presque................may just fish this!!

just so I read this correct - it's on a MONDAY........right???


----------



## Skarfer (Jan 27, 2006)

WAIT........hold the press. WTF? This flyer is for June of 2010........LAST YEAR.

I thought that date looked strange........a tourney on a monday............is there an updated one for this year? 


Oh chiznits........I see the problem now. Billy boy pulled up a post from last year. Way to go...........sheesh.


----------



## williamonica0214 (Aug 1, 2006)

Skarfer said:


> WAIT........hold the press. WTF? This flyer is for June of 2010........LAST YEAR.
> 
> I thought that date looked strange........a tourney on a monday............is there an updated one for this year?
> 
> ...


LOL it's on a sunday this year . I went to the website on the old flier to get this years date. Even i could figure out to do that. HAHa . I would love to fish it with u Skarfer if u decide to .


----------



## Skarfer (Jan 27, 2006)

http://www.bassmastersofcrawfordcounty.org/files/Father_s_Day_Open11.pdf

tourney this year is June 19th........we're going up a week early this year to Chautauqua - so we'll actually be heading home the 18th..........


----------



## williamonica0214 (Aug 1, 2006)

To bad. I hope i can find a partner for this one


----------



## williamonica0214 (Aug 1, 2006)

I know someone wants to fish this


----------



## williamonica0214 (Aug 1, 2006)

Just bumping this to the top someone has to want to catch some smallies with me .


----------

